# Experience with the Transfer from Ritz Carlton Club to Timbers Resorts



## Bnov (Aug 20, 2014)

We have reserved a unit at the RCC (soon-to-be Timbers Resort) in Jupiter, FL.  I was wondering if any of you can report on your experience with how the transition to Timbers Resorts has gone at the other two RCC properties where this has happened. (Kapalua and Bachelors Gulch) My hope is that past performance will provide some indication of future results.


----------



## Bnov (Mar 17, 2015)

Glad to report that our stay at the Timbers resort in Jupiter went well and that we enjoyed all the privileges that would have been granted us if it were still a RCC resort.


----------

